# How to Print Multiple Photos on Single Sheet



## Sparrowhawk (Jul 9, 2006)

Hello All,
I tried posting this topic earlier, but it does not seem to have appeared. Anyway, how does one print several photos (scaled down) on a single sheet of photo paper, and for that matter how does one scale down an image? I should point out most of my iPhoto's are scanned images from a Canon scanner. Is there template software available? One would think iPhoto would allow printing a single page of photos to be cut up and placed in a photo album. Neither The Missing Manual or the Dummies books address this simple problem. Advice, as always, is appreciated. Sparrowhawk


----------



## McDuff (Jul 9, 2006)

Sparrowhawk, select your photo in iPhoto, adjust the Page Setup under File, then Print.  In the resulting dialogue box you will see a drop-down menu which will allow you to print various formats, including a Contact Sheet.  Thanks for asking the question as I have just painstakingly used Photoshop to drag copies of a photo onto a new page ... !


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, McDuff. That approach does indeed work (although there doesn't seem to be an option for custom resizing: you have to use pre-sets), but in addition, I was wondering how to print different photos or scans on a single page, much like digital photo programs that come with digital cameras. Is there any way to effectively "paste" several different images onto a single page? (I had some luck doing this with MS Word, put you'd think iPhoto or Photoshop Elements would allow this.) Thanks again, Sparrowhawk


----------



## albloom (Jul 12, 2006)

Doesn't Print Dialog/Layout/Pages-per-sheet do that?


----------



## CEMatt (Jul 12, 2006)

Sparrowhawk, If you have Photoshop Elements, it is fairly simple to do what you want.

Start by opening Elements and click on 'New' under File in the MenuBar.

In the setup window, make the new document the size you want--8.5x11, 8x10 or whatever. It is important to make the resolution of this page and the resolution of the photo's you are going to use, the same.

Open the first picture you want to use, with Elements, and set its size and resolution. Holding the Apple key, click on the picture and drag it to the new document created above...while holding the Apple key the picture can be moved around on the document. Repeat this action for as many pictures as you can fit on the page. CAUTION: When changing the picture size and resolution, DO NOT SAVE the adjusted picture...just copy it to your new document and then close it. (That is if you want to keep the original picture as is.) 

Each picture added is on a separate Layer and by highlighting the layer a picture is on, you can individually move them around. To show the Layer's palette, Under 'Window' in the Menubar, click on Layer. In the Layer's palette you will see all the layers you have added. When you highlight any of the layers it can then be moved by holding the Apple key and click/dragging the picture.

Excuse me if I'm telling you things you already know, but I gathered you had never done this sort of thing with Elements before.

Have fun,
Matt


----------



## skybolt (Jul 12, 2006)

In iPhoto, i created an album called "printing" and whenever I want to print multiple photos, I put those photos into that album.  Then I can select all the photos and print.  I then delete them from the album so that it is ready next time I want to print.  You can also select several photos from within the "rolls" by CTRL clicking or right clicking.


----------



## jbarley (Jul 12, 2006)

Sparrowhawk said:


> I was wondering how to print different photos or scans on a single page, much like digital photo programs that come with digital cameras. Is there any way to effectively "paste" several different images onto a single page?



First make sure all the photos you want to print have been added to iPhoto,
Then cmd+click each photo you want, once you have them all selected click "print" and select the size option you desire.

jb.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Jul 18, 2006)

Greetings All,
Thank you for all the helpful advice; you've very adequately solved my problem in various ways. The simpliest approach, naturally, _would be something simple like cmnd-click; I was using control-click to attempt multiple selections. In any event, again thanks, and don't assume people who ask questions know much about Macs (or any other computer for that matter)--I still haven't figured out what use Automator is, and, despising the Microsoft monopoly, use Mariner Write as my primary word processor. I would also add if not for the generous people offering advice on these forums, I would probably have thrown my hands in despair over the Mac a year ago. Sparrowhawk_


----------

